# Raster für UML Klassendiagram in Papyrus



## stg (22. Jun 2017)

Weiß jemand ob/wo/wie ich in meinem UML Klassendiagram in Papyrus.Neon ein Raster einblenden kann, an dem ich meine Komponenten ausrichten kann?


----------

